# Eureka 75 vs Ceado e37s?



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Both these grinders are on sale at BB at the moment. Has anyone owned both and have advice on grind quality? Do the Mythos burrs in the Eureka make up for their smaller size vs the Ceado? Space in the kitchen is not an issue. I mainly drink espresso and will probably single dose most days, although maybe not at the weekend. From reading up, retention seems to be about the same on these machines.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't really answer your question properly as I have the Eureka 65E and Ceado E37s. 65mm vs 83mm the Ceado wins the uneven fight hands down. Ceado does 18g in about 5 seconds, 65E in about 10. I cannot say about the 75e as I've not used one but I imagine somewhere in the middle. Ceado produces fluffier grinds but can suffer from static a bit.

What I will say is that both of these grinders are extremely well designed and easy to live with. The Ceado has a very well designed burr chamber and very low retention. The 65E is also pretty good but the Ceado wins. Both are easy to adjust (Eureka wins this bit). Both are super easy to clean, and both (in contrast to many other popular grinders) can have the top burr off for cleaning in 20 seconds, without disturbing the grind setting. You'll be pleased with either grinder I'm sure.

However, both of these grinders are on-demand which means they are less well suited to single dosing. It's not that you can't, but you're paying extra for the electronic dosing, and then not using it. They dose more consistently with a weight of beans inv the hopper.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had both and my choice would be a Fiorenzato F83Ev3.....available here

http://www.caffevinci.com/machines-equipment-c1/grinders-c8/fiorenzato-f83e-coffee-grinder-p168

I have one and if it were me, would be getting a grinder which is just as good as the 2 you mention, but a canny whack cheaper


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Eureka is a no brainer IMO as long as you can handle the size of it. I have Ceado and it is awesome, but 1) got in US where it is a lot cheaper and 2) mine doesn't spray. It make sense over here to take the risk of spraying because nothing else even close to it for the price, but to me it doesn't make any sense over there where you have verified non-spraying options at better prices. I would look into F83e too.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I must point out that the Ceado has a far better warranty but I cannot really see that being a point to spend £200 odd more. Unless I am just lucky, the F83 does not spray and delivers into the PF basket almost as well as a Mythos, which is still supreme champion!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I have had both and my choice would be a Fiorenzato F83Ev3.....available here
> 
> http://www.caffevinci.com/machines-equipment-c1/grinders-c8/fiorenzato-f83e-coffee-grinder-p168
> 
> I have one and if it were me, would be getting a grinder which is just as good as the 2 you mention, but a canny whack cheaper


I thought that you raffled yours off dfk. Bought another one?

Compak E8 would be another one to consider.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> I thought that you raffled yours off dfk. Bought another one?
> 
> Compak E8 would be another one to consider.


I did raffle it but the cost of the courier, to arrange privately due to weight was a small fortune, so, I kept it and bought the winner a brand new one as it included delivery. The point about the F83, is it does just as much as the Compak and Ceado but costs substantially less. The only grinder I might rather have over this is a Mythos. My F83 is just about run in and I will take a video when my son comes but it really delivers well!


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Nough said.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

holdtheonions said:


> Nough said.


Apparently not.

Are you saying that they are both good, one better than the other, or that they serve coffee in soup bowls in China?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I speak fluent Chongese. The point of the video was to show that the Compak produced glacier style boulders which reflected in a much longer pour than the F83. When he is tasting the shots, he clearly says, 'My goodness. On the life of our beloved Emperor Fu Man Whatsit, this F83 shot tastes fantastic whereas the shot from the Compak is like unstrained cabbage water."


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

Very good translation I was wondering what he was saying. Does anyone with an E8 want to try and translate it also.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

but that was the point of the video. the grind on the compak had boulders in it and the f83 ground and poured in the same time as the compak despite him preparing and pulling the shot first. You could say the grind was too fine, I don't know.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They both had some clumping, his prep was shite, the grind on the compak was clearly finer as the shot times and run consistency was completely different.

the e8 I had did not suffer clumping unless you went super fine, as did the ceado e37s with the flap set correctly as did the myhos, and as does the mazzer major and as did my fiorenzato f83. They will all clump. I do agree the f83 represents a good saving over the other two and a mythos for that matter which is way more than these!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mythos still rules for me. I still do not think there is another grinder which really comes close to it as an all rounder. I think whether you own an E37S, an E8, an F83 or if you are lucky, a Mythos, you will be delighted with it.


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone, plenty to think about there, not least that I know where to come for any future translations needed!! The F83 is interesting and I'll do a little more research on it. The consensus seems to be that they're all good grinders. I'd love to consider the Mythos but have read that home cleaning/maintenance etc is not that easy. As I live in the sticks, this is a factor for me as I don't want to have to ship things off every time there's a problem.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mythos is really simple to clean and maintain


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> Are you saying that they are both good, one better than the other, or that they serve coffee in soup bowls in China?


I was just kidding, I had no idea what they were saying . Just posted so can see the size of both of them and see them run. That said, yes, soup bowls are definitely the future of coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I can take a Mythos to bits, anyone can!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Can you put it back together though?


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

I take thats the reason why they very rarely come up for sale. Very happy users


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Either that, or they have all taken them apart to clean and failed to reassemble them! ;-)

There's a big issue coffee van near the shard on my way to work that's got a NS Mythos and I've observed the way it delivers into the PF - is sweeeet it has to be said.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Can you put it back together though?


Ha!.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

65e (previous), 75e (same principle as 65e) and Mythos (still owned) are really easy to clean and maintain as the top burr carrier is static so when you unscrew the 3 screws to clean you don't affect the grind setting, even with a good vac out will be amazed if this takes more than 5 minutes and is quick enough for a weekly if not bean change clean

Can't comment on the e37 but suspect it is the same fixed upper burr arrangement(?) or the F83 as not owned either

Mythos don't come up on the forum that often but can be found on ebay. Fit the clump crusher which is about a tenner and the grinds are a joy, clump free and super consistent. Use the old style castellated one and you will wonder what all the fuss is about.

Hope of help (and no, not selling my mythos even though I use the R120 the majority of the time







)

John


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The f83 as with the compak is more complex to clean as it is a threaded system so after cleaning you will need to dial back in, you also run the risk of threading the burr carrier thread if you are not careful when re-assembling


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks johnealey. Don't know if I could stretch to a Mythos but if one came up second hand..........you sure you don't want to sell?!?!? I'd read that Mythos recommend engineer to maintain, but I'll take your word that it's easy. That is probably the holy grail of grinders.


----------



## Talsuwaidi (Feb 25, 2017)

Haven't tried the caedo but for the price of the 75 I have..It would be very hard to beat... Almost as good as the mythos1 I have at my shop for so much cheaper. Also nothing is easier to use at home than a Eureka grind setting wheel.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

I'll be selling my 75E (Mythos burrs, 12 months old/30kg) in a couple of weeks. I'll post it on the For Sale board, if you can wait that long...


----------

